# Touch up paint for a camo stock?



## callemin (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey I have a SX3 and the duck blind camo is getting nicks in it here and there and I was wondering if anybody has ever used a touch-up paint to fill in the nicks. I want something that will keep the barrel from rusting and is pretty durable. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------

